# What kind of serra is this?



## diogenes (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd like to know what you guys think this is:


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

sanchezi


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sanchezi but I would still post a closer and clearer side shot.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Ja said:


> Sanchezi but I would still post a closer and clearer side shot.


MarilynMonroe's piranha. 
Many threads of it.


----------



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

haha wtf. i bought 3 of these guys for 15 ea off that one guy they are 5" thought they were red bellies myself














:laugh:


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks like some nice red eyes to me but Im color blind ask Jmax he will tell way, why does the top of his head look funny?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Sanch


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

sanchezi


----------

